# my dog eats bugs ... all bugs!



## brandiblake (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello ..Fancee, my precious one year old Chihuahua, eats eveything, and I mean everything. Bugs, (her favorite) grass, rocks, sticks, paper .. you name it, she eats it. Is this normal? I can't seem to make her stop ...suggestions or similar stories, please??


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

Usually animals eat grass because they have upset stomachs. She probably has an upset stomach from eating everything. Just keep everything where she can't eat it. Rocks are very dangerous. They aren't digestible and would usually require surgery to be removed. I have seen several of those types of surgeries, especially on labs, they are rock eaters. All three of my dogs like to try and eat things they aren't supposed to. You just have to be very careful and watch her. If you can't watch her, then put her in her crate or pen.


----------



## brandiblake (Jun 17, 2007)

She's an inside dog that loves to play in the backyard, she's very good about "leaving it" with rocks and bigger items, I should say she just gnaws on them .. but the bugs, it's like she tries to swallow as fast as she can, before I can remove it from her mouth. After she eats a bug, she just lays her eyes back like "I'm sorry, I just couldn't resist."


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

My lab Eddie loves to eat bugs and moths. He will sit on the porch by the light and wait for one to fly near and jumps up and grabs it in mid air. I've never been able to get him to stop. I don't figure it will hurt him, the moths that is. He hasn't tried eating rocks though! My Mastiff on the other hand has tried to eat rocks and everything else. I have to pry things out of his mouth all the time! I always get whatever it is out but my hands are then coated in dog slobber. That's the worst part. As for the grass, I don't really stop them from eating grass. I suppose they have their reasons for eating it. I bought my cats a little flat of grass for them to eat. They love it. I don't suppose that would work for a dog though unless they were dainty eaters.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

My lab used to grab yellow jackets (the stinging hornets) in mid-air and swallow them.

I could never figure out how he avoided getting stung. Then someone suggested his breath killed them before they could sting.

Some people just don't appreciate big dogs.


----------



## Zoe's Mom (Jun 16, 2007)

My little dog does that too. She really likes to chew on plants. If it doesn't make her puke, will it hurt her?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Some plants are toxic to dogs.

Here's a link to the ASPCA's Animal Poinson Control Center:

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc&JServSessionIdr010=3a29td5js1.app23b


----------



## brandiblake (Jun 17, 2007)

LOL ...Fancee also jumps and catches bugs mid-air, it's really quite funny! I suppose if it made her feel bad, she wouldn't do it ... I'll guess I'll just carry on with my bug eating Chihuahua.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

One thing about a bug eating dog, you'll save money on exterminators. 

But you better think twice about those buggy Chihuahua kisses.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a Lab that was out in the garden with me and we came across a bee hive, I ran and grabbed the other person with me. Now on the other side of the yard we watched the Lab going nuts trying to eat them all she just kept on going while my friend yelled, I got the water hose and sprayed till it was over.


----------



## Valkman (Jun 11, 2007)

So far my pup eats everything - rocks, bugs, stuff in the cracks of concrete. Last night he came across a Hobo spider and before I could anything he snapped it up! We get those around here and they have a nasty brown recluse-type bite but the dog dropped it after a while thankfully and I stomped it.


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

lol...my Chloe and your Fancee should get together to swap recipes or have a dinner party or something! Chloe's favorites are grasshoppers because she can chase them and then pounce on them...she also likes earth worms and she goes gaga for nice big juicy bumble bees! Especially the fuzzy ones. She doesn't eat the bees through, she walks around with them buzzing in her mouth and then pulls their wings off...poor bees! She once tried to eat a millipeed but they don't taste very good and she spit it out pretty quick....she walked around gagging for a few hours afterwards haha!


----------



## brandiblake (Jun 17, 2007)

It amazes me how great Fancee is at trapping bugs!! Her latest guilty pleasure is june bugs ...if she doesn't catch them mid-air...she traps it in a corner, keeps it in her jaw until she can get under the hammock and has her feast! I should add when has completed her dinner...she rolls over on her back and I swear I've heard her burp...so unladylike.


----------



## LabLover47 (Jun 19, 2007)

my dog is also wild about eating bugs... i doubt that's really dangerous, except in some extreme situation... but it's normal so i wouldn't worry about it. rocks on the other hand might be kinda bad


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

Jen D said:


> I had a Lab that was out in the garden with me and we came across a bee hive, I ran and grabbed the other person with me. Now on the other side of the yard we watched the Lab going nuts trying to eat them all she just kept on going while my friend yelled, I got the water hose and sprayed till it was over.


Do you have African Killer Bees where you are? There's been quite a few incidents of dogs being killed by bee swarms here in California. One of the problems with these kinds of bees is that they will often attack because of sound - like dogs barking, lawnmowers, etc. Lots of people have been injured too. I went outside to find a swarm of bees on the ground in my back yard one day. They were all just milling in a space about 3 feet square. I'd never seen anything like that in my life. They were so thick that you couldn't see the ground they were on.


----------



## Zoe's Mom (Jun 16, 2007)

mechi said:


> Apparently spiders don't taste that great to dogs, my dog chews them and then spits them out. By the way Zoe's mom, those puppy pics on your blog are sooooo cute!!
> 
> Digital Paint Pet Portraits
> http://dogshop.50webs.com
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

Tanner loves her bugs. She seems to really enjoy small moths and crickets, but isn't fond of daddy longlegs. I guess they're too "stringy" for her.  Sometimes she looks likes a cat stalking and pouncing on them.


----------



## dachlover (Feb 22, 2007)

Jackson likes to eat dried up earthworms He also likes to find dead worms and bugs in the lawn and roll all over them so he smells quite aromatic


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Just cut back a little on the dog food depending on the amount of bugs she's eating.


----------

